# BACK UP LIGHT



## Buz (Dec 28, 2009)

I found a cheap bickup light at advance auto parts. It is a led driving light . It comes in blue or white and they sell for about 20 bucks. They are a light bar about 1/2 inch high and 4 1/2 inch long and have 8 leds in them. They come two to a pack so you can split them with a buddy. They fit nice and tight between the lower rack bar that goes unded the tail light and the tail lihgt housing. I used a some 3m tape to hold it in place and the wires have ends on them so you can just plug them in to the back up light wires that are already there. On my 09 650i the red wire from the light went to the brown w/blue ring on the bike and the black from the light to the red w/white stripe on the bike. Not the brighest in the world but a easy backup light.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:worthless:


----------



## Buz (Dec 28, 2009)

HOWS THAT?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

cool! so there are wires for a backup light? they come on when you shift in reverse?


----------



## Buz (Dec 28, 2009)

Works great on my 09


----------



## Buz (Dec 28, 2009)

Just noticed that you have a 09 also . It is the wires that just end right at the back of the tail light


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Very cool. I haven't even noticed it on my 06, are the back up wires only the 09s?


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

05 has it. went and buy the same LED light. 

why have un-used wires


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine has power on it when the switch is on, no matter what gear its in.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't bought the light yet but i was looking on my 06 AC and it has it....yaaawhooooo i said, this will help when i am plowing snow a 9pm


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> At least for the 05 - 07 750s, those wires are switched assessory power, not backup light wires. Found that out when I did my own. Here's how I did mine on my 06.



mine are not switched acc they are back up. 

no power until the shift linkage is moved into reverse.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

on the 05 to 07s if you dont run a relay you,ll burn up the reverse switch on the tranny.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

brutus750i said:


> on the 05 to 07s if you dont run a relay you,ll burn up the reverse switch on the tranny.


according to the factory schematic for 05-07 brute forces sold in the united kingdom and Europe, they came standard with Reverse Lights already installed 12V/10W.

*with no relay* installed, so if you stay with a light bellow 10W you should be in the clear. with the LED light shown you will be way bellow a 10W incandescent bulbs current draw.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

yea but im runnin two 55 w fog lights on my seat trunk an it lights up the world at night.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I like tht it looks good! Thanks for the heads up.

Scott


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

What is the wattage on those bulbs buz?


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

If you want a good looking and easy reverse light, I think nmkawie has a great write on brute central in the how tos. Very sweet setup

Greg G


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

sweet.. i'll have to look into that..


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Link not allowed

here is what I was talking about.

Greg G


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Greg G said:


> here is what I was talking about.
> 
> Greg G


They won't let links to other sites stay Greg. It will be gone pretty soon 
Its a good mod though. The only thing I would and probably will change soon is it needs a relay powered only when the key is on. Right now, If I leave it in reverse, the light stays on. But, its so bright, I always see it. Its like a headlight facing back..hehe.


----------



## wildrunner (Sep 1, 2009)

I have 07-750 & 07-650 both prewired from factory for reverse light works when put in reverse, I installed small fog light works great.


----------



## wildrunner (Sep 1, 2009)

reverse light


----------



## Brute650 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey Buz i have a 08 650i i checked the 2 wires that are at the back they both have power once i turn the key does that matter and which cable did you use the one close to the back light or the one close to the gas tank


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anybody have a wiring diagram on how to hock up a relay from the factory wire I'm on my second reverse sensor my light are 2 fog light 55w each and are mounted under nit a back box to avoiding self ground from the body of the light 
What do you guys think about this negative trigger relay diagram
thanks


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I was working on a power point presentation at work and didn't have actual pics to post of the mod. 
Since you posted the diagram above I'll post mine that I've used for years. 
View attachment light.doc


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wcs61 said:


> Well I was working on a power point presentation at work and didn't have actual pics to post of the mod.
> Since you posted the diagram above I'll post mine that I've used for years.
> View attachment 7840


Mine is similar to yours except on my 06, I don't have a reverse light setup. We just have keyed power on that lead so I used it for relay triger power then mounted a HD micro switch on the shifter to provide the relay ground, then a seperate fused line from the battery for the light power. 

palumbo, Not a fan of having 12v power on the light at all times waiting for a ground.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> palumbo, Not a fan of having 12v power on the light at all times waiting for a ground.


Have this one on my Big Bear run to a switched battery lead and had the same setup on the old Timber Wolf. Never had a issue with either. No need for the micro switch either, when it goes into reverse the light comes on automatically. Once you take it out of reverse it goes out.


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

wcs61

I was looking for the pin out of the relay what iI understand from your explanation is this

Correct me if I'm wrong and please provide the relay pin number(87,86,30,85 )where need to be wired to.
This is my pin out


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Terminals 85,86 are for the coil terminals 87,30 are for the power feed to the light,

85, 87 power from switched battery feed, 86 ground provided through sensor. 30 to light.


Busy week ahead but next week end I will...
1. Install a light
2. Repair/replace inner rear CV boot
3. Replace hub bearing while Axle is out of LR hub
4. Experiment with 3" snorkel (possibly 2.5" if I can find any)
5. Take pics of all the above 

Then hit the wife's Big Bear rear brakes and new plastics.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ rep given.
-Thread tagged


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

wcs61 said:


> Terminals 85,86 are for the coil terminals 87,30 are for the power feed to the light,
> 
> 85, 87 power from switched battery feed, 86 ground provided through sensor. 30 to light.
> 
> ...


Cannot read this on tapatalk... White font on white background...


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> Cannot read this on tapatalk... White font on white background...
> 
> 
> Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...



Blue on white work?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I fixed it.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Where do you find the reverse switch at, as I think mine is Junk. Dash Light Won't Come On


Found it


----------

